# HL2/CS:Source - Cedega - 10 FPS !!!!!!

## Nomen

Hello

Moj PC:

- Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

- 1024 MB RAM / 1007 MB in Cedega Autodetect

- NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS/AGP/SSE2 512 MB

- AGP RAM Available 188

- Driver 2.1.0 NVIDIA 97.55

- SBLive! [CT4620] (rev.4, serial:0x211102) at 0xee20, irq 1

- Kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

- Xorg Version 7.2.0

emerge --info:

```
 Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 14 May 2007 10:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/drukarka"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac alsa apm berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode flac foomaticdb gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk2 hal iconv imlib isdnlog jack java jpeg kde kipi libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vorbis wavpack win32codecs wma x264 x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia v4l vesa vmware"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA 7800"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    524288

    Option      "NoLogo"                "true"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "true" #nowe z howto GL on Nvidia

    Option      "NvAGP"                 "3"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option      "HWCursor"              "true"

    Option      "CursorShadow"          "true"

    Option      "CursorShadowAlpha"     "64"

    Option     "RenderAccel"           "true"

    #Option     "Coolbits" "1" # - mozliwosc zmieniania czestotliwosci zegara - niebezpieczne

    Option      "TripleBuffer"          "true"

# TV

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "CRT, TV"

    Option      "TVStandard"            "PAL-I"

    #Option     "TVStandard"            "NTSC-M"

    Option      "TVOutFormat"           "COMPOSITE" # "SVIDEO"

    #Option     "TVOverScan"            "1.0" # ustaw jak najwiekszy ekran

    #Option     "TVOverScan"            "0.0" # ustaw jak najmniejszy ekran

    Option      "TVOverScan"            "0.4"

# Twin View

    Option      "TwinView"                 "true"

    Option      "TwinViewOrientation"      "CRT-0 clone TV-0"

    Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "30-90"

    Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "90"

    Option      "MetaModes" "1152x864,NULL; 1024x768,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480"

# EDID

    Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"

    Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"

    Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"

    Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"

    #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"           "true" #spytaj monitor o dostepne odswierzanie

    #Option      "IgnoreEDID"            "true" #ignoruj dane z monitora,IgnoreEDID and NoDDC options have been deprecated

# DPI

    Option     "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection
```

dmesg |grep -i nvidia:

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:21:15 PST 2007
```

dmesg |grep -i agp:

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA PT800 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
```

Kiedy uruchomie HL2/Counter-Strike  mam  10-14 FPS !!!!

Rozdzielczosc w grze i w KDE 1024x768.

Video Option w grze wszystkie ustawione na LOW.

W windzie mam wszystko na High i gra  smiga.

Nie uzywam  XGL/aXGL.

Co moge zrobic zeby miec wiecej FPS'ow  ???

DODANE

glxgears - in window

```
39835 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7966.941 FPS

40932 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8186.395 FPS

40935 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8186.845 FPS

40761 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8152.200 FPS

40899 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8179.725 FPS

41095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8218.832 FPS

42637 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8527.250 FPS

39910 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7981.553 FPS
```

glxgears - full screen

```
14568 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2913.578 FPS

14580 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2915.851 FPS

14515 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2902.886 FPS

14787 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2957.337 FPS

14893 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2978.554 FPS

14926 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2985.165 FPS

12171 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2434.179 FPS

14732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2946.354 FPS

14601 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2920.140 FPS
```

----------

## kurak

Może trochę głupie, ale robiłeś

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

?Pokaż jeszcze wyniki 

```
glxgears
```

----------

## Nomen

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Może trochę głupie, ale robiłeś
> 
> ```
> eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

No raczej robilem. 

Ale HL2/CS domyslnie odpala mi sie z DirectX'em. Probowalem opcji "-opengl" w skrocie ale nic nie dalo.

Dopiero teraz znalazlem ,ze nalezy dodac "-gl".

Jak wroce z pracy to sprawdze czy dziala

----------

## v7n

 *Quote:*   

> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

 ta część nie jest zbyt dobra

----------

## Nomen

 *v7n wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz ta część nie jest zbyt dobra

 

Czemu ??

----------

## skazi

Bo celerony są do ... mało wydajne  :Smile: 

----------

## Nomen

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Bo celerony są do ... mało wydajne 

 

ha ha ha

To czemu na windzie smiga na max detalach ?? 

Zreszta nie odpowiadaj  :Razz:  bo nie sadze ze jest to wina procka .....

A nie chce tu wojny, ktory procesor jest lepszy.

Chce po prostu rozwiazania problemu, ktory jest w temacie.

I prosze nie sugerowac wymiany procka  :Razz: 

----------

## kurak

Mówcie co chcecie, ale ja mam Core 2 Duo, i jest bardzo wydajny  :Smile:  Fakt, na pewno są lepsze, ale o tym to trzeba na OT dyskutować kto da więcej  :Smile:  Aczkolwiek nawiązując do tematu, to nie sądzę, żeby to była wina procka, lecz kwestia konfiguracji grafiki. Ja miałem problem z emulacja gry F.E.A.R. właśnie przez directx..

----------

## skazi

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Mówcie co chcecie, ale ja mam Core 2 Duo, i jest bardzo wydajny  Fakt, na pewno są lepsze, ale o tym to trzeba na OT dyskutować kto da więcej  Aczkolwiek nawiązując do tematu, to nie sądzę, żeby to była wina procka, lecz kwestia konfiguracji grafiki. Ja miałem problem z emulacja gry F.E.A.R. właśnie przez directx..

 

Do C2D akurat nic nie mam, to obecnie jedne n najbardziej wydajnych procesorów. Co do celeronów to wystarczy wejść na forum o counter-strike żeby się przekonać że w tej grze nie są zbyt wydajne. Co do tematu to używasz wine czy cedegi? Mi pod cedegą na na Duronie zwykły cs chodził dobrze w opengl, ale tam wystarczyło zmienić w opcjach czy chce sie dx czy opengl w source widziałem że tego nie ma.

----------

## kurak

Ja próbowałem na wine, cedegą się nie bawiłem, robiłem to z czystej ciekawości.. Teraz już nie się nie chce. Ale nie o tym jest ten temat. Robimy OT.

----------

## Nomen

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Może trochę głupie, ale robiłeś
> 
> ```
> eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

Jestem po pracy przy kompie to mogę sprawdzić:

glxgears - in window

```
39835 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7966.941 FPS

40932 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8186.395 FPS

40935 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8186.845 FPS

40761 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8152.200 FPS

40899 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8179.725 FPS

41095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8218.832 FPS

42637 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8527.250 FPS

39910 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7981.553 FPS
```

glxgears - full screen

```
14568 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2913.578 FPS

14580 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2915.851 FPS

14515 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2902.886 FPS

14787 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2957.337 FPS

14893 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2978.554 FPS

14926 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2985.165 FPS

12171 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2434.179 FPS

14732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2946.354 FPS

14601 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2920.140 FPS
```

DODANE

Myślę ,ze problem leży po stronie DirectX'a poniewaz gra uruchamia się w tym trybie.

Próbowałem dodać "-opengl" i "-gl" ale nic nie dało.

Jak uruchomić OPENGL'a w tej grze ??

----------

## tytanick

no wlasnie w tym problem ze ta gierka chodzi tylko na directx

ja niedawno wysnułem teorię, ż jednak to zależy od procka, że ta cała "emulacja" przez cedegę potrzebuje więcej zasobów CPU !

bo tak pomyślałem, czy to moze byc wina karty grafiki ze za słaba, ale przeciez jak pod windowsem dziala dobrze, to w linuxie karta grafiki przeciez nie dostaje wiecej instrukcji do roboty, także jakby ktoś miał duo core i puścił na dwóch rdzeniach to by było ciebwe 

(o ile uzywalm wine, to widzialem ze sa 2 procesy ktore żrą po 50% procka, takze rozdzielic je na 2 rdzenie i wtedy poznalibyśmy wyniki

aczkolwiek, uruchamiałęm HL:deatchmatch pod cedegą 6.0 i w okienku 800x600 z minimalnymi detalami mam jakies 20fsp

(moj komp to Celeron 2,4 @ 3.2 GHZ i karta Geforce 6600 LE)

z kolei jak uruchomie cs source w okienku tez z min detalami to mam jakies 5 fps  :Smile: 

dziwne ale prawdziwe. za jakies 2-3 tygodnie będe miał nowego kompa intel duocore E4300 1,8 @ 3,2 GHZ i geforce 7300GT

także sprawdze jak mi tam będezie działać i napisze ...

no to komentować moje wypracowaniem  :Smile: 

----------

## pszemas

mi na cededze muli cs 1.5 ;] wywalilem cedega wzucilem wine i ladnie smiga.

----------

## tytanick

pofatygowałęm się odpalić steam (narazie cs:source) pod zwykłym darmowym wine, i ku mojemu zdziwieniu, steam i sama gra chodzi szybciej !

a więc jak zainstalujesz "emerge wine" to potrzeba jest czcionka :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kliknij drugi link od góry i ściągnij a następnie skopiuj do: ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
> 
> http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&q=filetype%3Attf+inurl%3Atahoma&btnG=Szukaj+w+Google&lr=

 

sprawdz jak teraz dziala  :Smile: , bo w/g mnie przynajmniej 2x szybciej niz pod cedegą

----------

## qermit

na jakim wyjściu dźwiękowym robisz, alsa czy oss. U mnie przy alsa mam jakieś 5FPS, a przy oss o niebo lepiej.

----------

